# Your OpenSSL headers do not match your library.

## EviL_CodE

Hi folks,

Have searched for this compile error and only came across a German version - Google's translation isn't the best but the resolution doesn't work.

The subject is what I'm getting when trying to compile openssh-3.9_p1.

When the compile is comparing the headers and libraries,  this is what's causing the problem;

```

checking OpenSSL header version... 90704f (OpenSSL 0.9.7d 17 Mar 2004)

checking OpenSSL library version... 90581f (OpenSSL 0.9.5a 1 Apr 2000)

```

and findssl.sh returns this;

```

Searching for OpenSSL header files.

0x0090704fL /usr/include/openssl/opensslv.h

Searching for OpenSSL shared library files.

0x0090704fL /opt/vmware/lib/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7

0x0090581fL /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.5a

0x0090581fL /usr/lib/libcrypto.so

0x0090704fL /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7

0x0090581fL /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0

Searching for OpenSSL static library files.

0x0090704fL /usr/lib/libcrypto.a

```

This has happened to me before,  but mysteriously vanished?!

I'm at a total loss here.    I know what is happening, but just now how to rectify it.  Mr Google will be sick of my IP   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Thanks in advance to anyone who can give me a pointer or solution.

----------

## rprescott

I have the same problem.  I cannot get it to go past the checking OpenSSL headers.

----------

## Stalione

My installation of Sun Grid Engine has modified few things on my system and added the libraries that shipped with it to my ld cache.  The libcrypto that shipped with SGE is older and findssl.sh was find it first...so I simply renamed my SGE folder temporarily.  Ran ldconfig again and then ran findssh.sh.  This time it did not list the SGE version of libcrypto.  This fixed the problem.  So make sure you don't any other libcrypto in your library cache other than the one added to system by openssl ebuild.

 Before changes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> spduslishnode01 contrib # sh findssl.sh
> 
> Searching for OpenSSL header files.
> ...

 

 After Change:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> spduslishnode01 ~ # ldconfig -v | grep libcrypto
> 
>         libcrypto.so.0.9.7 -> libcrypto.so.0.9.7
> ...

 

----------

